# can i qualify for medical marijuana



## the_supreme_killa23 (Sep 17, 2009)

hi guys i know a few of my friends that have there green card to grow because of there health issues. as ya'll probably heard, michigan now has medical marijuana. i asked my doctor and he told me he doesnt do medical marijuana. my issues are only mental. i have bipolar, paranoiyia, ocd, anxiety, and depression, and personality disorder. im perscribed zyprexa and it doesnt work. they say that marijuana would probably only make me more paranoid, but it actually calms me down and make me feel very good lol. i was wondering if i wouldnt apply because my health problems are mental, or will i be qualified for it.


----------



## crozar (Sep 17, 2009)

i wish you all the best , if u need help in understanding things which sometimes a time in our life we get lost and need help you do not need to speak to a doctor , you got to be with the family , the family can trigger the problem and they will help you , we're a family


----------



## the_supreme_killa23 (Sep 17, 2009)

hi guys i know a few of my friends that have there green card to grow because of there health issues. as ya'll probably heard, michigan now has medical marijuana. i asked my doctor and he told me he doesnt do medical marijuana. my issues are only mental. i have bipolar, paranoiyia, ocd, anxiety, and depression, and personality disorder. im perscribed zyprexa and it doesnt work. they say that marijuana would probably only make me more paranoid, but it actually calms me down and make me feel very good lol. i was wondering if i wouldnt apply because my health problems are mental, or will i be qualified for it.       thanx in advance


----------



## Vegs (Sep 17, 2009)

You'll need to find a doctor that will endorse the paperwork you need to fill out to apply for medical marijuana. This doesn't necessarily mean that your application will be accepted. Being that Michigan is now medical marijuana state it shouldn't be that difficult to find a compassionate doctor to support your needs and dispensaries to pick-up your medication. But then again, if it's something fairly new you'll have a more difficult time. Stay vigilant till you find a doctor that will support you. Assuming you have medical insurance, you should be able to cycle through doctors till you find the right one. Doctors cannot hold you hostage to their care. Assuming you don't have insurance then you are really in luck because you are the only deciding factor in how or where you receive care, if at all.

Good luck man!


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 17, 2009)

You cann look up Canna Dr.'s in your area and make an appointment, show the doc your med history, pay him $ 150.00 and almost 10 time outa 10, you will qualify.... if you are a veteran as I am it is only $ 80.00


----------



## the_supreme_killa23 (Sep 17, 2009)

thanx  guyz


----------



## mr.greengenes (Sep 17, 2009)

You would definitely qualify in California. Good luck in Michigan.


----------



## the_supreme_killa23 (Sep 17, 2009)

thanx


----------

